# Anyone Have A Remington 597



## Wildman1024 (Jan 1, 2011)

Gonna grab me a Remington 597 today. I would like to get the gun in 22m but its a few hundred more compared to 22lr. What do you think of the 597?

Also what do you think of 17HMR compared to 22lr or 22M. I was considering them but they are pricey. You can get a mini-14 or something similar in 223 for the same price.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just got done at bass pro. A few guys there saidthe 597 had some reliability issues so I just ended up with the ruger 10/22. It's just tried and true and fully customizable. A few bux more but worth it. It's gonna get a scope asap just no time today and thinking about a bull barrel and a thumb stock.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 1, 2011)

Aw sigh we can't get Rugers 10/22 down here no more as semi auto banned. I had one years back had to give it up in 96. Great little rifle you enjoy.
For hints n tips dig in here.
Ruger Forum | Ruger Forum for Ruger Guns Firearms Classifieds


----------



## langfordbc (Jan 15, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> For hints n tips dig in here.
> Ruger Forum | Ruger Forum for Ruger Guns Firearms Classifieds



or here:
Rimfire Central Forums
and here:
CGN Forums


----------



## biggenius29 (Jan 15, 2011)

derwoodii said:


> Aw sigh we can't get Rugers 10/22 down here no more as semi auto banned. I had one years back had to give it up in 96.]


 
You actually gave up a gun to the government???!!!!!



I was out boating yesterday and crashed and all my guns were on that boat and at the bottom of the lake right now.


----------



## derwoodii (Jan 16, 2011)

biggenius29 said:


> You actually gave up a gun to the government???!!!!!
> I was out boating yesterday and crashed and all my guns were on that boat and at the bottom of the lake right now.


 
Yup we all did, all semi autos & many others, tis a sad story to tell as was the awful massacre that was its cause. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Arthur_massacre_(Australia)

Gotz to ask how that boat sank?


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 16, 2011)

The 597 has had issues with the magazine functioning properly. After shooting a friends I wound up with the 10/22 mag. I personally have no use for the .17, effected by the wind too much. If you know someone with a FFL, go look at cdnn.com, you can buy a mini14 right now for around 399 for blue folding stock or a stainless for a hundred more, just click on current catalog


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 16, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> The 597 has had issues with the magazine functioning properly. After shooting a friends I wound up with the 10/22 mag. I personally have no use for the .17, effected by the wind too much. If you know someone with a FFL, go look at cdnn.com, you can buy a mini14 right now for around 399 for blue folding stock or a stainless for a hundred more, just click on current catalog


 
When I went to look at the 597 the kid at the counter happened to have one and he had lots of issues with his. I did hear some have issues before I went but some have been OK like anything else. While I was there I decided on customization and function/tried and true so went with the 10/22. I have not had a chance to shoot it yet but it sure looks good.

The 17's are a little small but i really wont be doing any hunting with it. Just a nice accurate target gun for a non windy day. It will be one of things i get ust to get even if i don't use it much. Next i get a 22 mag, ruger 204, 22-250, 22 hornet and the list goes on. I just like the small caliber high velocity stuff.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 3, 2011)

The 10/22 will do just fine. It's hard to find a good solid .22 on todays mkt. So much competition involved in cutting costs. A good used rife are the CZ 452's. Very well made.
Above is the older version BRNO 452, and below is its bigger cousin the CZ 527 in .223 caliber.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> The 10/22 will do just fine. It's hard to find a good solid .22 on todays mkt. So much competition involved in cutting costs. A good used rife are the CZ 452's. Very well made.
> Above is the older version BRNO 452, and below is its bigger cousin the CZ 527 in .223 caliber.


 
Those are some nice rifles ya got there. I dont think you can go wrong with the 10/22. Probably the best choice for semi auto without spending 800+ bucks on a .22.

I also just bought a nice savage 93r17 in 17hmr. I pick that up tomorrow. Ill post some pics of it. I went with the grey laminate stock and stainless bulll barrel.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 3, 2011)

Those Savage are very accurate. I've seen some video using the 17hmr taking a coyote at close range. DRT ! Have fun with that 10/22.:good:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Those Savage are very accurate. I've seen some video using the 17hmr taking a coyote at close range. DRT ! Have fun with that 10/22.:good:


 
The 17hmr is a pretty nasty little round. They are like shooting lasers at 150 yards. Very impressive.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 4, 2011)

I've got a CZ 452 scout 22. It's pretty accurate and have had no problems with it at all. It's not had a great deal shot through it. Only about 1k rounds.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just picked up my Savage 93R17 on Friday. Sweet looking Rifle. I have a BSA Contender scope (4-16x40) on its way. Gotta figure out rings though still.


----------



## atvguns (Feb 7, 2011)

biggenius29 said:


> You actually gave up a gun to the government???!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was out boating yesterday and crashed and all my guns were on that boat and at the bottom of the lake right now.




They will make you pull it up for proof but sometimes it is hard to remember exactly where it sank. right


----------



## atvguns (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a heavy barrel Marlin great little shooter took it prarie dog hunting once done good as long as they were under 150 yards. Anything beyond that I would drag out the 220 swift


----------

